# Ökosystem Botnetze



## webwatcher (23 Dezember 2009)

Viruslist.com - Ökosystem Botnetze


> Über Botnetze erhielten Cyberkriminelle in den vergangenen Jahren illegalen Zugriff auf Millionen infizierte Rechner. Die Folge davon war, dass die Anzahl von Internetbetrügereien ins Hundertfache stieg. Die meisten Internetnutzer sind sich der Gefahr durchaus bewusst, die von diesen Zombienetzen ausgeht, doch vielen fehlt das entsprechende Wissen, wie Botnetze entstehen und mit ihnen Geld verdient wird.


----------

